# Photos



## JoeJo (Jun 1, 2015)

View attachment 10418


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2015)

Nope. you have to use a 2nd party site like photobucket or flikr then copy and paste the links/attachments here.


----------



## Ryan Young (Jun 1, 2015)

I like using imgur for mine, plus they have a mobile app makes it easy to copy url to post.


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 1, 2015)

Joejo,

I use Flickr. What you need to do is upload your pictures to Flickr. Click on the picture you want to upload. And then on the bottom right of the screen is a symbol of an arrow for "share photo". Click on that arrow. Then Click on "BBCode". Copy and paste that line of text into your slippertalk post. Then click on "Preview Post" to see if it worked.

Like this...



Zanzibar 2013 178 by cponsolle, on Flickr


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 1, 2015)

Photobucket is easy too.

Upload photos to Photobucket. Double click on the pic and on the right side a series of addresses pop up. Click on the last one. It will say copied. Go back to the posting and paste in the address (edit-paste).


----------



## JoeJo (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info. if you want to see the pictures go to naoki's reply to me and click on the link.


----------



## JoeJo (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------

